# monaro heater controls



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

Does anyone know it monaro digital heater controls from aus or uk will work in our cars ? or is the wiring different ? thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think so. They are digital and ours use vac lines.

If it was possible everyone would do it because the digital is sweet.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

jpalamar said:


> I don't think so. They are digital and ours use vac lines.
> 
> If it was possible everyone would do it because the digital is sweet.


 thats what i thought but did't hurt to ask . thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

But what does the "digital" control? It could just control the vac line. I'm sure they didn't change much as it would cost too much so it may be a relatively simple swap. My wife's car has climate control and it's nice and all but I've never had a problem reaching over to turn a knob occasionally. Not much bang for the buck for me.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

i am right hand limited because of health . and thought it would be differant . and started loving these cars after seeing one in ozz . in 09 when i was there . really want a maloo !


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If we got the maloo over here, or some version of the Avalanche Ute, I wouldn't need the GTO and a truck!


----------

